# New Baler Tractor Here



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Was asked to post some pic of our new Puma 215 cvt for the big baler... here it is. I will post some inside pics tomorrow


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks sharp. I think your shop is bigger than my hayfield

I want one.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Shop or the tractor? Lol


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Both lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That is a nice looking tractor. So is the baler and tractor hooked to it as well.

May as well mention the shop. All impressive. Someone is living right.

thanks for sharing pictures.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments and i am not trying to boast. We farm 2000 acres of row crop 300 acres of hay and 50 head of cattle, by no means big timers but we keep plenty busy there is alway something that is needed worked on.We have been worked on dirt for four generations and seven dollar corn seemed to be a good time to put up a shop here is the rig hooks up headed to the field now to put up first cut


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Now that is a hay eating machine.....nice setup.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Here I was all excited to buy a 5240 today with cab, mfwd, and loader and then you go and burst my bubble. 

Nice looking rig. 3 by 4 baler?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> Thank you for the compliments and i am not trying to boast. We farm 2000 acres of row crop 300 acres of hay and 50 head of cattle, by no means big timers but we keep plenty busy there is alway something that is needed worked on.We have been worked on dirt for four generations and seven dollar corn seemed to be a good time to put up a shop here is the rig hooks up headed to the field now to put up first cut


you would be considered a pretty big farmer here and you would need a few employees to just manage the irrigation.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

German Farmer said:


> Here I was all excited to buy a 5240 today with cab, mfwd, and loader and then you go and burst my bubble.
> 
> Nice looking rig. 3 by 4 baler?


Ah don't sweat it we have a 5140, you'll like that 5240, I think you have neutral on the reverser, we don't


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> Thank you for the compliments and i am not trying to boast. We farm 2000 acres of row crop 300 acres of hay and 50 head of cattle, by no means big timers but we keep plenty busy there is alway something that is needed worked on.We have been worked on dirt for four generations and seven dollar corn seemed to be a good time to put up a shop here is the rig hooks up headed to the field now to put up first cut


Lookin' good Branden. I hope that leather seat is cooled or you're going to have a sweaty butt 

Does the Puma use DEF? I see a blue tank cap, if it does try to keep track of how much it actually uses.

You know we still want a video of that badboy pulling that baler.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Its a 3x3 baler. Seat not bad little warm tractor man handles the baler. Did 30 acre this afternoon. Yes it is deaf and I do not know about gal per hour but I have put ten hours on it and still 80% on deaf. My dad took a video today I will see it I can get it on here


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

German Farmer said:


> Here I was all excited to buy a 5240 today with cab, mfwd, and loader and then you go and burst my bubble.
> 
> Nice looking rig. 3 by 4 baler?


And i was all giddy when we got our 1066 lol shoulda had one years ago. I like my red boat anchors not all this new stuff. Do love the 7405 though.Pretty simple practical tractor

Congratulations on the purchase bradenburg better to spend it rather than paying Obama and congress to keep the walmart people cared for


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't begrudge anyone for buying a brand new tractor. 
Business write offs and depreciation are part of running a successful business, too.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> I don't begrudge anyone for buying a brand new tractor.
> Business write offs and depreciation are part of running a successful business, too.


in my case this is a three year lease and 100% write off on payment and have a fully warranty machine for three year equals not repair bill. Its a fitting deal for us $28 and hour to have this baby


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How many hours do you expect per year?


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

300 is what I am allowed. And will probably get close


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Is that pretty typical for hours allowed? I'm pushing 400/yr on both of mine with plowing snow and bush hogging too.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes but you can also go to a 450 hr lease. Yearly cost is higher but their hourly cost is cheaper


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What is it earmarked for besides baler duty?


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

If you don't mind me asksing how does the lease program work? I'm just curious of cost and his much of that cost could be written off each year. Thanks for the kindness in helping a new guy understand.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

I will put 200 hrson that baler then the neighbor is gonna use it in the fall for some tillage work.

The lease is 100% tax write off and the residual amount owed at the end of the lease is 70% making you payment very affordable and right now I am getting 1% interest so I will have some decent equity in the machine. I get the benefit of a brand new machine full warrenty so I don't have to worry about repair bills then after three years i roll for another new one.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Not a bad deal imo. Never really understood leases


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Here is the interior setup of the new tractor minus my son my wife had to work and so did I. We really love it. Have put 30 hrs on it and 250 miles truly great machine and the CVT is the only way you should bale wow does it make a big difference.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> Here is the interior setup of the new tractor minus my son my wife had to work and so did I. We really love it. Have put 30 hrs on it and 250 miles truly great machine and the CVT is the only way you should bale wow does it make a big difference.


That damn cvt makes it easy don't it! Probably took the kid longer to figure out the A/C than the transmission.....so easy, even a toddler can use it....

Nice tractor!


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> That damn cvt makes it easy don't it! Probably took the kid longer to figure out the A/C than the transmission.....so easy, even a toddler can use it....
> Nice tractor!


it really is! My dad likes to rake four windrows together on grass and when you get to a big slug just dial it back and feed it in. None of this jerky power shift crap. Pto stays at 1000 and I go whatever speed I want. Here is what we gobbled up this weekend 2.25tn/acre brome


----------



## nanuk (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow... all I can say is Wow...

I bale 300 acres for a rancher. I first used a Vermeer 605C and a 560 International with poor brakes and Armstrong Steering.

I felt Extremely fortunate to upgrade to a 930CaseCK with 6sp, and a JD 430 round baler... now upgraded to a 567....

and my shop is a big blue tarp. not very warm in the winter, but VERY portable!

I LOVE seeing nice equipment and big clean shops! It means someone is doing well!

up here, I doubt you'd lease a new machine for under $100/hr... used machines go for $45 or more an hour.

it would be very nice to pull my 567 with some serious iron for under $1000/ season.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

oh the good old 560 tractor with the Armstrong steering. I worked in high school for a neighbor and used one of hose with a 12 foot cultivator breaking a lot of old pasture land. Bullet proof tractor but would not want to go back to it now. But than again I was running it after school and on weekends. So not like trying to do that hard work 10 hours a day 7 days a week.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

My little brother took these cool pics over memorial day


----------

